# Is it wrong to shoot birds with a pellet gun?



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

well my little bro has an air rifle. The thing is sweet but all he does is hunt birds with it. There are dead birds tossed all over the stone walls. He keeps a tally and he is up to 25 for the season...... freak i think so.


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

I would say it's wrong, yes. Hunting and killing sh*t just for the fun of it, and not for meat, isn't right.

And tell him to pick up those dead f*cking birds. Your gonna have a major insect, fly/maggot problem soon.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I've shot a sparrow once (with a pellet gun in the head, at a distance of some 400 ft - instant death), but felt very bad afterwards: I never expected to hit it in the first place...
It's so pointless









But hey, if people love hunting for the sake of killing animals, it's their choice...


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

cooldudectd said:


> I would say it's wrong, yes. Hunting and killing sh*t just for the fun of it, and not for meat, isn't right.
> 
> And tell him to pick up those dead f*cking birds. Your gonna have a major insect, fly/maggot problem soon.
> [snapback]968913[/snapback]​


well most of them get eaten by fox's and such.... but there are a few dead birds out there. So ill tell him!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

no good target practise, i killed a turkey one time from 20 feet away with a brick :laugh: headshot..and yes he got eaten..one of my accounts, brand spanken new complex, land was just cleared and a couple of houses were up, turkeys all over the place and i didnt have my gun on me, so uhhh we ate turkey that night..ever shoot a pigeon with a buckshot?:laugh: good stuff, and no i dont give a rats ass about pigeons everytime i go and get my truck washed and waxed its lke clock work, pigeons have thier fun and decorate my truck with white and purple sh*t all over the place therefor all pigeons are f*cking dead on sight.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

It DEFINATELY depends on what kind of bird it is. Pigeon? Kill it. Crow? Kill it. Blue bird? Robin? Leave it alone...

etc.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

:laugh: not to mention, im putting a roof on this house one day and out of no where splat..i get a shoulder full of what seems to be mud, so im looking around to see which clown threw it then splat..friend of mine gets a head full, i look up and thiers a flock of ducks flying over us dropping sh*t bombs all over the place..again i didnt have my gun on me so i sent a wave of ten penny nails up in the air, of course they were to high up so they continued to fly around probably laughing thier little duck asses off at us







..who the hell gets shitted on by a duck..was a first for me


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Liquid said:


> :laugh: not to mention, im putting a roof on this house one day and out of no where splat..i get a shoulder full of what seems to be mud, so im looking around to see which clown threw it then splat..friend of mine gets a head full, i look up and thiers a flock of ducks flying over us dropping sh*t bombs all over the place..again i didnt have my gun on me so i sent a wave of ten penny nails up in the air, of course they were to high up so they continued to fly around probably laughing thier little duck asses off at us :laugh: ..who the hell gets shitted on by a duck..was a first for me
> [snapback]969061[/snapback]​


Oh man, ducks and geese are the worst for that...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I dont think its necessarily bad. I did it a lot when I was younger. The problem is when I actually got one I would feel really really bad.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I think its bad. Its teaching that its ok to do pointless killing. My moms fiance bought a pellet rifle a few months back because there was some type of bird by their house that made noises and they couldnt sleep. So he shot its chest, it just flinched, flew away and never came back.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

It would be a shame for just the thrill of it.. but would be OK if it was for a positive reason.

In an area close to Sacramento (capital of Calif.), every yr they have an annual shoot out to kill birds. During that time of the yr, thousands of bird come to the area, which becomes a niusance for farmers. An invitation to all is sent out to shoot as much birds as possible.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

Fido said:


> I think its bad. Its teaching that its ok to do pointless killing. [snapback]969128[/snapback]​


I think the key phrase here is "pointless killing".

These aren't game animals. They probably aren't introduced exotic pests that need to be controlled. They are likely native perching birds , already in decline from habitat loss, being shot without reason during the nesting season.

How could it be a good thing?


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

I would have to say it's a no no- but I can't say I don't do it sometimes..... last saturday I was up pretty early having coffee, looking out the picture window and here comes a big fat possum..... so I woke up my stepson and let my dogs loose on it, it ran for a while, then played dead. My stepson shot it in the head w/ his .22 - it was a male, woulda felt kinda bad if it was female getting ready to have pups. So we took it and threw it in the back of a friend's pick-up along with a threating letter. He, of course, knew who did it (who else shoots everything that comes into the yard). His girlfriend bought some pumpkin pie, cut some hair off of it, put it on the pie, and brought it over that night for dessert. But anyway.... birds- the only ones I shoot needlessly are crows and comarons.


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

i shot up a few birds in my teens. crows, pigeons, bluejay, oriole, etc. i do feel bad now thinking back. i think it's ok since most are not shot at usually.

now with frog, i use to kill them by the dozens as we use to walk along a creek and shoot them for fun with our BB guns.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> It would be a shame for just the thrill of it.. but would be OK if it was for a positive reason.
> 
> In an area close to Sacramento (capital of Calif.), every yr they have an annual shoot out to kill birds. During that time of the yr, thousands of bird come to the area, which becomes a niusance for farmers. An invitation to all is sent out to shoot as much birds as possible.
> [snapback]969134[/snapback]​


rofl i lived in Sac town for 17 years, never heard of that. got a link? just wondering. im thinking yuba city would do that.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> It DEFINATELY depends on what kind of bird it is. Pigeon? Kill it. Crow? Kill it. Blue bird? Robin? Leave it alone...
> 
> etc.
> [snapback]969054[/snapback]​


I did it when Iw as a kid.
Robins,Bluejays,The red ones the orange ones and other'nice' birds were spared .
I shot mostly starlings and sparrows with a few squirrels.
I wouldn't do it now though , I have more respect for life and nature.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

kill them all... there is too much crap on my car window...


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

Sheriff Freak said:


> well my little bro has an air rifle. The thing is sweet but all he does is hunt birds with it. There are dead birds tossed all over the stone walls. He keeps a tally and he is up to 25 for the season...... freak i think so.
> [snapback]968906[/snapback]​


me and my brother used to do the same thing.. very normal youngster hobby. we would also keep a tally. we were up to about 60-70 birds a year


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i used to shoot pigeons and rat on the telephone wires all the time, i looked at it as a pest control

some of it got eatin be a big ass dog that i swear was a bear that lived behind us, all you would hear

is the rat screamin on the way down and all the bushes on the other side of the way rustleing around


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

depends, a crow i'll shoot anyday but just normal birds in the backyard i think its wrong


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> It DEFINATELY depends on what kind of bird it is. Pigeon? Kill it. Crow? Kill it. Blue bird? Robin? Leave it alone...etc.
> [snapback]969054[/snapback]​


I totally agree, I live on a farm and there are so many starlings in our barns that eat grian and sh*t all over the place its a nightmare.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

I would Say Yes its wrong.
If Your Killing Birds for Food then that would Be OK.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > I think its bad. Its teaching that its ok to do pointless killing. [snapback]969128[/snapback]​
> ...


Agreed. And I voted No when I meant Yes!







Respect for life has a lot of benefits. We all know that Jeffry Dahmner (sp?) started with killing (pointless killing) of animals. Not that you have a serial cannibal/killer on your hands...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

icedizzle said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > It DEFINATELY depends on what kind of bird it is. Pigeon? Kill it. Crow? Kill it. Blue bird? Robin? Leave it alone...etc.
> ...


Exotics are a TOTALLY different thing. Starlings aren't even from North America


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

They are DELICIOUS!!
lol


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Its totally dependant upon the type of bird and the motivation. If the bird is harmful and destroying crops etc. it has to go. If properly hunting its ok too. Random killing for no positive purpose is not right. Get the kid a pack of exploding targets, now that is fun sh*t!!!


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

no it asint wrong and i do it all the time


----------



## lizo0110 (Nov 30, 2004)

IMO it's just pointless and cruel.


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> It DEFINATELY depends on what kind of bird it is. Pigeon? Kill it. Crow? Kill it. Blue bird? Robin? Leave it alone...
> 
> etc.
> [snapback]969054[/snapback]​


How do you figure?


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

Show some respect for the crearures that share the Earth.

It's not okay. No one hunts for susistance anymore, if they live in the burbs. No one hunts songbirds for subsistance anywhere except third world residents.

Anyone who kills anything for fun isn't wired right.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

its not wrong to shoot at birds


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

werdna said:


> no it asint wrong and i do it all the time
> [snapback]969250[/snapback]​










nice avitar..what is that a rhom?? is it yours?? if so how big??


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

mr limpet said:


> Show some respect for the crearures that share the Earth.
> 
> It's not okay. No one hunts for susistance anymore, if they live in the burbs. No one hunts songbirds for subsistance anywhere except third world residents.
> 
> ...


I agree totaly. Leave the things alone unless your going to eat them, or put them to good use.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

dude a bird is supposes to fly around and be a bird. ANY bird, this includes the pretty ones and the ugly ones. killing a bird is murder it is like killing your dog. take it to court any day and they were be tried the same. I say killing anything other except your enemy that is trying to kill you is wrong. I know so will say that in nature things kill one another, I say not sh*t it is called nature a fox is going to kill the rabbit to live. your brother kills and then leaves it to die. for what? the satisfaction of having the power to kill. My Winchester and I have the power to kill but I have NEVER killed anything, If you have the power and you are forced to display your power, it is false. the baddest man will have his enemy tell you so.

DC Chilid knows whats up


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

theres a hadith in islam

about a story prophet muhammad once told people

there was a pure man who did nothing but good all his life and one day he saw a starving homeless dog which he kicked because it was in his way.

there was a man who sinned and escaped from a prison into the desert, there he found a dog who was dying of thirst just like that man, he found a well and brought the dog water before he drank some himself.

when both men died, the pure man who commited only a few sins was sent to hell and the sinful man was sent to heaven.

moral:dont kill gods creatures for no reason


----------



## mom (Feb 16, 2005)

If your shooting them just to shoot them then it's very wrong!!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

piranhaqueen said:


> I would have to say it's a no no- but I can't say I don't do it sometimes..... last saturday I was up pretty early having coffee, looking out the picture window and here comes a big fat possum..... so I woke up my stepson and let my dogs loose on it, it ran for a while, then played dead. My stepson shot it in the head w/ his .22 - it was a male, woulda felt kinda bad if it was female getting ready to have pups. So we took it and threw it in the back of a friend's pick-up along with a threating letter. He, of course, knew who did it (who else shoots everything that comes into the yard). His girlfriend bought some pumpkin pie, cut some hair off of it, put it on the pie, and brought it over that night for dessert. But anyway.... birds- the only ones I shoot needlessly are crows and comarons.
> [snapback]969144[/snapback]​


Damn Annie Oakley







The funniest thing is a 80 year old lady shooting wood chucks out the bathroom window in the field with a gun. My Grandma who lived in Oakley, Michigan (where I'm from) did that, and she passes away November 1 of this year. Anyway, everyone called her Annie Oakley. It struck everybody funny to see an 80 year old woman shoot varmints out her window. Most of the time she didn't kill them, but she got the best of them my blowing off a few limbs....


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

Live goes on. But payback is a bit*h when they poop on your car.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> theres a hadith in islam
> 
> about a story prophet muhammad once told people
> 
> ...










yeah with 73 virgins, 2 midgets and a twelve pack... sorry but that is one of the most retarded stories i ever heard in my life.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

It may be a nice looking bird, it may be an ugly bird. You wouldn't like me to go around shooting people because they are ugly, black, white, or any other reason. It doesn't matter, a life is a life. Dont go shoot something that was on earth before us because you took its home and now it is in your fields.

Dont waste a animals life, just for fun. Its pointless, theres already enough idiots in the world that are "big tuff" guys, that go around poaching and other stupid sh*t.

Dont be one of them,... for every bird your bro shoots, I hope it shits on his car window everyday when he gets a car...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

DC_Cichlid said:


> It may be a nice looking bird, it may be an ugly bird. You wouldn't like me to go around shooting people because they are ugly[snapback]970409[/snapback]​










you sound like my wife







if it makes you feel better if i ever caught a human takeing a dump on my truck, hed most likely get a slug in his ass too.


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

I was too lazy to read the rest of the thread, but ill go ahead and put my 2 cents in. Is it wrong to shoot birds with a pellet gun? Yes, I do not see why it would be necessary to go around killing as many birds as you can a day just for the hell of it. I myself have shot a bird with a pellet gun in my younger days, younger being like 10 years ago as im only 20 now. I think it is natural for a kid to be curious about shooting a bird when they first acquire a new pellet gun. I was interested in how stuff works, and what exactly would happen when I shot a bird with a pointed hunting pellet. First bird I shot, went right through the bird.....the bird flailed around and suffered alot before it died. I was shocked at the sight of the suffering I brought the bird, and felt extremely bad for my actions for the next couple days. I no longer felt the urge to shoot the birds after that experience. So I guess what im saying is, shooting a bird doesnt make you a bad person, but when one becomes obsessed with killing of any creature for the pure fun of doing it i think there may be an underlaying problem with them. I am not anti hunting, I myself am a fan of deer meat and various other game treats but as stated before if it becomes an obsession with the act of killing itself, its time to evaluate why this behavior persists.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ive done it when I was younger but always felt bad when I actually hit one. Cans and bottles always work well.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Me and my friends load my truck up, go to the bridge by his house, about 15 seconds away, with an Ice Chest in the back of my Truck, park under there. Proceed to drink and shoot ALL kinds of Birds :nod: And just to let you know, *NO I DONT FEEL BAD!!!*


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> theres a hadith in islam
> 
> about a story prophet muhammad once told people
> 
> ...


KFiz, I liked the story!

I dont know WHY anyone would like to shoot birds. Maybe, one day I will round a bunch of them up, and shoot them with a pellet gun.

--Dan


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > theres a hadith in islam
> ...


yeah because having the urge to shoot at people over birds is always good














outfrigginstanding


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Ive done it when I was younger but always felt bad when I actually hit one. Cans and bottles always work well.
> [snapback]970506[/snapback]​


I prefer soft red fruit with a face drawn on it, preferably in front of a white wall


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > Ive done it when I was younger but always felt bad when I actually hit one. Cans and bottles always work well.
> ...










wow judaz, thier might be a little bit of killer in you after all


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

I used to live in this real shitty house in fort collins, colorado that had a bunch of stray cats running around and having mad sex all the time. They would wine and howl when they did it too! I hated it so I got my roommates pellet rifle and shot them as they were doing it once. I am sure that female cat got a nice "thrust" when I shot the male cat in the ass. On the weekends when I had nothing to do I would buy some beer and my roommate and I would sit inside and wait for the cats to shoot them. Always shot them in the ass though, wanted to make sure I did not kill them or else what else would I shoot at?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i admit that i used to shoot birds, possums, and racoons in my neighborhood because they annoyed me as a kid. i feel a bit bad about doing it now. live and let live. there's no point in shooting animals needlessly. it makes you no better than poachers and trappers. if anything, it makes you worse. at least poachers and trappers kill animals with intent to use their bodies for something. your brother [or you] is just killing them and leaving them for dead.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

WHAT ABOUT HOMELESS PEOPLE? IS IT OK TO SHOOT HOMELESS PEOPLE WITH A PELLET GUN??

I joke, I joke, I kid, I kid...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Liquid said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > theres a hadith in islam
> ...










your an ass for talking sh*t about peoples religion like that

and i liked the story


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

My room is on a second floor and like 10 feet from my window is a huge tree, if it's still early in the morning, when I'm sleeping and a bird starts chirping and wakes me up then it's open season until they shut up







.

The same goes for cats, but it's different because I really hate cats.


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

for the most part i dont care as long as its not indangerd or out statebird, consider this if no birds were shot at all they would be overpopulated


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

irate said:


> for the most part i dont care as long as its not indangerd or out statebird, consider this if no birds were shot at all they would be overpopulated
> [snapback]971511[/snapback]​


i see. so i imagine before us humans populated america and started shooting birds at random, that they had overpopulated and we had uncountable swarms of pigeons and other small birds.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Dr. Green said:


> Liquid said:
> 
> 
> > K fizzly said:
> ...


did i make something up, its apart of the religon 73 might not be the exact number, but they definatly believe virgin chicks are waiting for them in heaven, send me the bill because i threw in a part of thier belief, the midgets and a 12 pack, not like it makes the story sound any more obserd then it is, hmmm a man whos lead a good life, one day kicks an animal and gets sent to hell for it(and i thought catholics were bad) then some guy whos sinned all his life walks out of jail and because he brought a dog water before he took a sip, all his sins were wiped and he goes to heaven and the moral of this brilliance is what ever you do as long as you do not hurt gods creatures then your good with god..







your jokeing right, im not takeing the story like it actually happened but even as a metaphor it has no point nor holds any weight.. its just funny to me how some people think, "dont kill the poor birdies, id rather see the people who shoot birds shot"..if your against all forms of violence more power to you, but wtf is that all about.. im not gonna turn this into anouther whaaaa a dog got shot bitch fest, so anytime you want me to go over some of your own bullshit with you, my pm box is always open..


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

irate said:


> for the most part i dont care as long as its not indangerd or out statebird, consider this if no birds were shot at all they would be overpopulated
> [snapback]971511[/snapback]​


Wrong. They would not be over populated, nature has its ways. Other animals would eat the birds, causing these other animals to live and not starve.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

hyphen said:


> irate said:
> 
> 
> > for the most part i dont care as long as its not indangerd or out statebird, consider this if no birds were shot at all they would be overpopulated
> ...


Well said.


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Me and my friends load my truck up, go to the bridge by his house, about 15 seconds away, with an Ice Chest in the back of my Truck, park under there. Proceed to drink and shoot ALL kinds of Birds :nod: And just to let you know, *NO I DONT FEEL BAD!!!*
> [snapback]970610[/snapback]​


fkin rednek...









jus' kiddin!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Liquid said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> ...


I guess a little bit of good ol' caveman is present in each and every one of us









The advantage is that fruit doesn't scream


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

It's wrong unless there is a good reason. I think most kids will kill animals sometime in their childhood, but hopefully when they get old enough to know what they are doing, they will stop.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

DC_Cichlid said:


> irate said:
> 
> 
> > for the most part i dont care as long as its not indangerd or out statebird, consider this if no birds were shot at all they would be overpopulated
> ...


So much misinformation. Justifying this aggression that you cant deal with in constructive ways is ridiculous.



> If you have the power and you are forced to display your power, it is false.


Right. Again, if you're not eating it you're just spreading bad karma. 
I think a lot of this is a sad result of boredom. Doesn't anyone f*cking read books anymore?... maybe play sports? No wonder we're all becoming fat and stupid...


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

im loving this little argument.... good reading.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

mr limpet said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > Me and my friends load my truck up, go to the bridge by his house, about 15 seconds away, with an Ice Chest in the back of my Truck, park under there. Proceed to drink and shoot ALL kinds of Birds :nod: And just to let you know, *NO I DONT FEEL BAD!!!*
> ...


Ima ****** :rasp:


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

Tell him that he should only be shooting pest birds, i.e., starlings, and pigeons.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

Liquid said:


> Dr. Green said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid said:
> ...


really now...did u take classes in islam...are u some muslim scholar ? 73 virgins...thats funny cuz in all the islamic classes i ever took no one ever mentioned that...just shows ur ignorance...ur prolly just saying wut fox news tells u and all that propoganda...and can u make a better story...do u even have a religion...why are u talking...if u cant even keep a faith then dont talk sh*t...i was just telling him killing animals is bad...but obviously ur mom and dad didnt teach u ne morals or wuts right and wuts wrong ...maybe they didnt input in ur small little brain common sense...animals cant talk in english can they...they cant really express how they feel to ppl shooting them with pellet guns can they?...would u be pissed if u were minding ur own business and someone just comes up to u and smacks u in the face i dont think so...would u laugh if u were eating and someone comes next to u and shoots u with a paintball gun? i doubt it....and ppl are bigger then birds to arent they? so if shaquille oneal or someone bigger was f*cking with u...would u laugh and not care or would u be pretty pissed if u werent dead already? i was just showing my point... and ur dumbass has to start with that religion sh*t again


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> Liquid said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. Green said:
> ...


yeah not like its not known that they teach thier young in saudi arabia that if they die for thier belief they will be met in heaven by 70 someodd virgins







and calm down there ma nizzle, i wasnt attacking your religion, just stateing the obvious that your story there is ridiculous, and i wouldnt talk about moms and pops, werent you about to get kicked out of your house for not knowing how to act














?? excuse me if i dont cry like a little bitch everytime a bird gets shot










and yeah i got a better story, once upon a time there were these pigeons perched upon some telephone lines contently flying around and dropping sh*t bombs on everyones vehicle..then one day a very bad man hung out his window and shot down these pigeons one at a time untill he felt satisfied. the end and the moral of this story is..go f*ck yourself


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

Well im sitting on my computer listening to some tunes minding my own buisness and what do i keep on hearing? I beautiful song bird outside in the tree right next to the window. So inocent, so lovely. Yet that damn singing over and over and over...... Drove me mad. Yes i could have easily shood it off but all this bird killing talk got me thinking... Should i load the gun up and shoot this harmless creature made by god out of the sky and end its life? The thought ran threw my head more than once. I went on the porch and grabbed the sleek Winchester Air Rifle....Cracked the barrel and loaded in one lead hunting pellet. As i slowly rounded the courner i got a good hard look at this georgus bird sitting chirping and enjoying the warm spring air, un-touched and unharmed. As i raised the barrel i thought hmmm should i? SHOULD I? I lined up the chirping bird with the site on the gun.... One pull of the trigger the bird was sent into a death spin from fifty feet above the ground. With one tugg of the finger I ended the song birds life. Walked back into my house and sat back on my ass.

The worlds still turning so stop bitching.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Sheriff Freak said:


> Well im sitting on my computer listening to some tunes minding my own buisness and what do i keep on hearing? I beautiful song bird outside in the tree right next to the window. So inocent, so lovely. Yet that damn singing over and over and over...... Drove me mad. Yes i could have easily shood it off but all this bird killing talk got me thinking... Should i load the gun up and shoot this harmless creature made by god out of the sky and end its life? The thought ran threw my head more than once. I went on the porch and grabbed the sleek Winchester Air Rifle....Cracked the barrel and loaded in one lead hunting pellet. As i slowly rounded the courner i got a good hard look at this georgus bird sitting chirping and enjoying the warm spring air, un-touched and unharmed. As i raised the barrel i thought hmmm should i? SHOULD I? I lined up the chirping bird with the site on the gun.... One pull of the trigger the bird was sent into a death spin from fifty feet above the ground. With one tugg of the finger I ended the song birds life. Walked back into my house and sat back on my ass.
> 
> The worlds still turning so stop bitching.
> [snapback]973854[/snapback]​


nooooooooooo


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

stupid people bashing others religions...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Fido said:


> stupid people bashing others religions...
> [snapback]973868[/snapback]​


if someone took the time out to teach you to read youd see i wasnt bashing his religion, but uh :laugh: you could of said stupid liquid for bashing other peoples religions ya puss :laugh:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Sheriff Freak said:


> Well im sitting on my computer listening to some tunes minding my own buisness and what do i keep on hearing? I beautiful song bird outside in the tree right next to the window. So inocent, so lovely. Yet that damn singing over and over and over...... Drove me mad. Yes i could have easily shood it off but all this bird killing talk got me thinking... Should i load the gun up and shoot this harmless creature made by god out of the sky and end its life? The thought ran threw my head more than once. I went on the porch and grabbed the sleek Winchester Air Rifle....Cracked the barrel and loaded in one lead hunting pellet. As i slowly rounded the courner i got a good hard look at this georgus bird sitting chirping and enjoying the warm spring air, un-touched and unharmed. As i raised the barrel i thought hmmm should i? SHOULD I? I lined up the chirping bird with the site on the gun.... One pull of the trigger the bird was sent into a death spin from fifty feet above the ground. With one tugg of the finger I ended the song birds life. Walked back into my house and sat back on my ass.
> 
> The worlds still turning so stop bitching.
> [snapback]973854[/snapback]​


Oh yea? Well I shot a bird that was perched on the Power Lines, and that motherfocker didnt fall off, he tighten'd his little claws and just hung upside down....Dead


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

haha should have taken a pic that shits funny!

my brother shot a crow it flew way the f*ck in the sky then just dive bombed into the neigbors rooooof SO FUNNY


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Sheriff Freak said:


> haha should have taken a pic that shits funny!
> 
> my brother shot a crow it flew way the f*ck in the sky then just dive bombed into the neigbors rooooof SO FUNNY
> [snapback]973937[/snapback]​


Yea, BUt I didnt own a Camera, let alone know anything about Photography back then.


----------

